# LOSI Micro SCT Q and A



## peno (Apr 30, 2012)

just got one of these little jewels and im curious to know if theres any tricks to them , ordered a lipo for longer run time hopefully ?


----------



## cripplethreat (Mar 16, 2013)

Some people shave the front hubs so they turn better. I haven't done it with my Truggy tho. www.microtforum.com will help you with all your questions!


----------

